# Safety Glasses



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I wish someone would produce safety plastics that don't scratch so easily!! They produce junk to keep you buying new ones, JMO. Why do we call them safety glasses when glass is not a part of the product?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm calling them safety plastics from now on.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you can buy prescription 1000v frames and if you don't need prescription get glass in them. I'm not up on the latest in safety eye wear though - it may be that the plastic lenses offer more protection from flying objects ?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

look into a company called uvex. they coat them, and they do not scratch that easy. 

also, oakleys, but they are really pricey.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I wear oakleys and they usually last me a year and a half no problem


----------

